# jdm b13 sunny gt-s



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

i know u guyz in the states don't have a lot of these, so here are the pix! sign my guestbook if you have the tym  thnx

http://members.cardomain.com/tahong


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

simply bad ass.  thats all i gotta say


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice car pare. I always loved those cars, those amber corners came stock right cus im planning to get a pair when i go back there. How much are those rotas there? Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

Shift1.6 said:


> Nice car pare. I always loved those cars, those amber corners came stock right cus im planning to get a pair when i go back there. How much are those rotas there? Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


thnx bro! that's the irony of amber signals, a relative bought it there somewhere in chicago... rota''s here cost roughly 13thou in pesos


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Tahong (Filipino for mussel)

Very nice ride :thumbup: ..about those sidemarkers...are those nissan?coz they look like a Lancer GLXi's to me. 

I'm liking that front end,where did you get em?Ive got a friend looking for one of those front bumpers.










Php 13,000 = $236 roughly

I definitely love those stock OEM wheels,would you trade them for my stock STA rims?


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

hehehe, yes they are, i mean the sidemarkers 

anyway, i sold my stock rims already bro, and for a dirt cheap price of 3.5k, with yokohama s306's with it...


----------

